# r32 gtr



## n1 grt (Mar 2, 2009)

hi every one 
im new to this fourm 
had a question about my gtr r32 
jst wondring when the car is idling where should the timming mark be on the crank pully 0 line or the center line wich is 15 dgrs 
thanks


----------

